# How do I listen wirelessly over headphone to my newly purchased VU 40 inch basic HD led TV (not smar



## sunandoghosh1 (Jul 7, 2016)

How do I listen wirelessly over headphone to my newly purchased VU 40 inch basic HD led TV (not smart)?

Basically I have purchased new led TV vu 40 Inch from flipkart.  All I want is to be able to hear wirelessly on headphones from this so that others are not disturbed by sound.

I have
Been reading but confused as it seems we have many options like RF IR BLUETOOTH and then analog digital coaxial audio output.  Pls help as i mm. Not getting technically which is right way and what to purchase to listen.  Also if two people could listen wirelessly same time that's greatgreat.

Exact model I purchased:

40D6575   LINK below

Vu 102cm (40) Full HD LED TV

Buy Vu 102cm (40) Full HD LED TV Online with BBD Offers! at best Prices In India

Also it seems only one headphone can connect to this device wirelessly. Any option for multiple headphones being connected to same device over Bluetooth.

I was also not sure but which one is superior RF or Bluetooth in terms of quality ease etc.Any suggestions there.

Kindly revert.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: How do I listen wirelessly over headphone to my newly purchased VU 40 inch basic HD led TV (not*

Can you tell me your budget ?
Sennheiser has some good wireless headphones available, which is a better deal than buying a bluetooth transmitter/receiver combo.


----------



## kool (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: How do I listen wirelessly over headphone to my newly purchased VU 40 inch basic HD led TV (not *

i am also looking for such headphone. But I think BLUETOOTH TRANSMITTER & any bluetooth headphone would be better option. 

Any other suggestion guys ?

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------

